# Ever seen one of these? A Weso ceramic stove.



## tickbitty (Oct 27, 2009)

This is on CL - I think it's pretty!  Not what I am looking for but I googled it anyway out of curiosity and there is hardly ANY info on these stoves (East German maker?) out there.  They are cast iron and ceramic tile stoves.  Must be impossible to get replacement parts for them?  It appears to be on the EPA list, and also looks like it has insanely small clearances?
http://easternshore.craigslist.org/for/1423261222.html


----------



## Burn-1 (Oct 29, 2009)

These were imported from West Germany by one of my classmate's parents in the late 1970's and early to mid 1980's. They are cast iron with a thick ceramic kachel type cladding, very even radiant heat which is the reason the company was called Ceramic Radiant Heat/ I think that model was actually one of the last ones to come over and was an attempt at meeting the early EPA requirements. The earlier ones were wood/coal units, (great with coal). I think you actually still can get parts for them.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've never seen one of those... really neat looking stove!


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice looking indeed. And it appears to be in nice shape.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, I wish it was a little closer so I could take a look at it.  That stove looks like it would be perfect for a room we have on our second floor that's begging for a stove!

Oh what the hell, I'll contact them... :lol:


----------



## mellow (Oct 29, 2009)

It is only 30 mins away from me, but I wouldn't give them anymore than $150 for that stove,  $600 is way to much.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 29, 2009)

You know, I looked at the picture when Tickbitty's post first appeared and I think that's a great looking stove.  Very unusual.  

Fun to know some background on the company and what they are/were? all about.  

As for the price, well... cash is king.  As the husband always says, "run the flag up the pole and see who salutes".


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 29, 2009)

> As for the price, well… cash is king.  As the husband always says, “run the flag up the pole and see who salutes”.



You sure you husband is talking about money there?  ;-)


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 29, 2009)

Usually.  But not always.  Lol.


----------

